# gigging rigs



## saltwaterkeepers (May 19, 2010)

anyone have ideas or pics that they can share for their rigs for flounder gigging... thinking about tryin to get a set up for my boat....lights,generator,gigs...any ideas would be much helpful. thinking about putting 3 of my 500 watt work light to the front of the boat but not sure on the reflection on the water and glare since it wouldn't be under water? Would it be a problem or not..??


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Last time I went gigging, I was on a buddy's boat. He has similar halogen lights. It worked. I just bought my mother a gig for mother's day. It was a stainless seastriker head (if I am not mistaken) it had 5 prongs I believe. I bought the matching aluminum pole from seastriker. I was a little costly, but I know it will last her for years. I did put x-flock on it for her so she had better grip.

My father bought a set of lights for the front of his boat. They are a great idea in concept, I don't know how they will work in practice yet. He has his lights under a hood. I think there are 4 lights under the hood. Think of something similar to an exhaust hood in your kitchen. I think it is made of stainless. Now, he has a small stainless "receiver hitch" mounted on the bow. Now, all he has to do is slide the hood assembly into the receiver and plug the pigtail in anytime he wants to go floundering. I haven't seen it in use, so I can't tell you how it works. He is just finishing up setting his boat up the way he wants it. He just bought a brand new 70hp motor for it and had it installed last week. I am sure I will be able to answer questions on how it works relatively soon. 

Robert


----------



## saltwaterkeepers (May 19, 2010)

thanks robert for the info..sounds like your dad's idea would help out on the reflection from the lights. I might have some old scrap layin around here that might work....so let me know how well that turns out. I been looking at them stainless steel gig heads and pole, just hope it will be worth the money. Wonder if the nonstainless steel heads would rust up bad if you clean them up real good with some fresh water after? Maybe ill have everything in place by this weekend and try it out, nothing like putting some nice flats in the boat and dinner table..


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

By nature they are going to rust up. You can prolong the life by cleaning them off like you are planning.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

We would use a 1/2 to 5/8 stainless steel rod sharpened on one endfor gigging growing up, we drilled a hole in one end and would put a stringer on it so when we waded to go gigging we could just slide them up to pole and on to the stringer. For the boat we had a few that were the same but had a bard on the end so the flounder wouldnt slide off.


----------

